# Parlor Rollers



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi guys, i have found the perfect prisoner breed for me. These guys have really caught my eye and i have fell in love with them. I am really hopingour local fair will have someone selling some. They have a biggggg 4H type program with a pigeon show. And i would only get a couple. Anyway, how often can you roll them? I know once they get the one big long roll in, they won't roll for distance. I am not like looking for distance just for fun. So how often are you able to roll them??????


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never had any, but I have seen them. If I had them, I would probably let them out to roll once or twice a day, just like I exercise all the other birds here. Just remember you have to keep them in a short cage, either off the ground, on on the ground, preferably with a fence around it to keep critters from scaring getting too close and scaring them to death. I've seen them in cages a few feet off the ground, and I have also seen them in the ground cage like I mentioned. Half building like (with a wood floor and threshhold to keep rain out) to go in and perch and nest, and the other half was a wire aviary.

Something like Renee had for Scooter, Dory, and Poppy would probably be perfect for a pair of Parlors. Hopefully she has some pictures of her setup for them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=4&pictureid=27
There's a picture of it.


You could probably set the 'loft' a bit closer to the ground, and make the aviary only as tall as it has to be in order to reach the door of the loft.
She also has a ramp coming from the door inside the aviary, so the ground, so they don't have to fly up and down, but rather walk if they feel like it  It's a cute little coop.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

oh ok. i read on one parlor roller breeders site that say for just a few, you can keep them in rabbit hutch type coop. because it is long and not tall. and thanks for the info. I was thinking like once a day or once every other day would be good to roll them. Any one on the forum who keeps them?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Scooter, Dory, and Poppy were the birds Renee kept in that little coop  Poppy was the baby born in there.
And yes, a rabbit hutch would work just fine for a pair.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh ok. lol. do you know anyone on the forum who keeps parlors? and i was thinking the same for rolling them like once a day or like every other day


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, but hopefully if there are, they'll see this thread!


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

lol okay. they seem pretty hard to find. but i dont wanna have birds shipped to me, too much $$$$$$. . . .


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good idea, but they won't be prisoner birds if they get out to fly lol!  You'll have to call them your "almost-prisoner" birds or even your "Paroled Birds".


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Parlor rollers cannot fly in there adult life. when they are young they are able to fly a little, but I believe after a few months they become completely flightless. Maryjane, do you know anyone in my area who might have some??


----------



## gwalker (May 20, 2009)

If they are very good rollers you have to keep them in a cage no bigger than 2 feet. Trust me I have a pair and the hen still rolles in her cage sometimes. Also if you are gonna breed them you can't roll them until the breeding season is over. Also the hens instinct to roll is so high that she broke a clutch on eggs this year  I have the pair in a 2x2 pen now and next year I am gonna try them in a smaller one for breeding. Also they don't perch due to they can't fly. I am new to parlor rollers but had a breeder tell me alot. One more thing the babies also sometimes roll out of the nest. Just trying to give you a heads up....lol


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok thank you gwalker! That was very imformative. I am not looking to breed, I just one as a pet and for fun. Then, how often can i roll them?


----------



## Lcutie36 (Mar 1, 2009)

the more you roll them, the shorter they will roll. because they learn to stop.

so practice does not make them any better as old birds.

i only roll mines, 1 time a month, or when i want to show a friend how my birds roll.

i have birds that roll 50 plus feet. and i have birds that only roll 5 feet.

the 5 footers i believed learned to stop, i have no idea since i bought them as old birds. it's no fun to watch a 5 footer bird.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

i am only having them for fun though, i dont really care if they only roll five feet or even 50ft. thats not important to me lol


----------



## parlor man (Jul 11, 2010)

Please don't roll them everyday. They are not breed to be rolled everyday. The most is once a week if you really want to roll them alot. On the other hand if your parlor only rolls least then 10 feet that should be fine to roll them couple times a week but not recommended. I don't roll my birds at all. The only time I do is if Im trying to see if they are grounded yet, breeding season and near competition time. Other then that I don't roll them at all, unless I have a good reason to. Please don't have itchy hand and roll them everyday, it ruin your birds performance and look as well.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree 100% with Parlor Man. I do the same thing with mine.My loft is a series of 4'x2'x2 stalls set up so I have 6 of them to breed my birds.I have two nestboxes on each end.They do fine in them and most of them aren't spooky at all.
I have extra ones setup for the young birds I am going to lock in that are the same size with a 2x4 on its side for them to perch on. 
Hope this helps a bit.


----------

